# Tampa, Florida anyone?



## GiantSlayerMike

Any gamers local to the Tampa, Florida area, or more specifically, the Town and Country area?  I am looking to join a game, I haven't played really since the second edition days and want greatly to learn the third edition rules.  Any patient gamers willing to take on an eager learner?


----------



## MEG Hal

GiantSlayerMike said:
			
		

> Any gamers local to the Tampa, Florida area, or more specifically, the Town and Country area?  I am looking to join a game, I haven't played really since the second edition days and want greatly to learn the third edition rules.  Any patient gamers willing to take on an eager learner?





Brandon group here....


----------



## Morpheus

GiantSlayerMike said:
			
		

> Any gamers local to the Tampa, Florida area, or more specifically, the Town and Country area?  I am looking to join a game, I haven't played really since the second edition days and want greatly to learn the third edition rules.  Any patient gamers willing to take on an eager learner?




Mike,

I am MEG Hal's DM and he is right: We are located in Brandon.   It would be about a 35-45 min. drive from where you are located. We meet every other Saturday (this Saturday is the next time) and currently, we are playing the Conan rpg (which is very similar to 3.5 D&D except with less magic). We just started last session and the players are all new to this game also-so you'd fit right in. If you are interested, just reply here and I'll keep an eye on this thread. Later...

Morpheus


----------



## Cheerful Coffin

I be in Tampa too. I wanted to try out my new sorcerer so I'll have to sit the Conan rpg out. (Use to love the cartoon when I was younger by the way.) But like maybe we could all hang-out sometime. You can pm me and tell me more about yourselves if you want.

I'm nineteen, love games of all kinds, and single for all you ladies out there.  lol.


----------



## BluWolf

Hey Mike! I am in the New Tampa area. I have met MEG Hal and some of his group at a game day down in Brandon. Great group of people and probalby worth the drive. There is another lisitng for Tampa gamers under the Yahoo Groups portal ( http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/MTBDDG/ ). You can try posting there as well.

I am dieing to game but I just don't have the time right now.


----------



## Morpheus

BluWolf said:
			
		

> Hey Mike! I am in the New Tampa area. I have met MEG Hal and some of his group at a game day down in Brandon. Great group of people and probalby worth the drive. There is another lisitng for Tampa gamers under the Yahoo Groups portal ( http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/MTBDDG/ ). You can try posting there as well.
> 
> I am dieing to game but I just don't have the time right now.




Thanks for the vote! We are just getting ready to start an Eberron campaign (along with the Conan) and if anyone is interested, reply here and I'll get in touch. We meet every other Saturday for about 5-7 hours of gaming.


----------



## MEG Hal

Morpheus said:
			
		

> Thanks for the vote! We are just getting ready to start an Eberron campaign (along with the Conan) and if anyone is interested, reply here and I'll get in touch. We meet every other Saturday for about 5-7 hours of gaming.





Hal even supplies some bagels, free MEG books and his lovely sense of humor, no it is great, I have known Hal most of my life and he is a great guy


----------



## Morpheus

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> Hal even supplies some bagels, free MEG books and his lovely sense of humor, no it is great, I have known Hal most of my life and he is a great guy




Don't let him fool you...he's an idiot!


----------



## ReadingZucchini

saturday nights... hrm. ill have to see if i can fit this in to my work schedule. *sigh*


----------



## MEG Hal

bump


----------



## Pylar

*Gaming Void....*

I haven't gamed in AGES!!!!!  I'd like to get a group together on Sundays as that is my only day off.  I'd like to get into either a 3.5 D&D game, or Star Wars D20. Heck, i've even like a chance to use all the Warhammer: LOTR figs that I've painted up. 

PS I'm also in the Brandon Area, some of you may know me, I was the one that ran the big'ol Master Maze dungeon crawl at Comics Club.


----------



## ReadingZucchini

I've actually been meaning to GC a spycraft campaign but ive had so little time to work on it... unless someone else wants to GC *nudge nudge wink wink*


----------



## Morpheus

If anyone is interested, we are gaming this Saturday (the 28th). More than likely, we will be playing Eberron with a slight chance of Conan. Saturdays are pretty much the only day we can play and D&D and its offspring are the games we play. Post here if interested...


----------



## MEG Hal

Bump for players?
We are playing right now don't you wish you were here!


----------



## Morpheus

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> Bump for players?
> We are playing right now don't you wish you were here!




We had one of our funnest sessions in a long time today! I don't think I'll ever forget the image of Shen Kar-Wei being carried out of the building-only to be hit by falling debris and killed just as the building collapsed. Nice try, Wu Li!


----------



## Virgo

These are a great group of guys, gang. I've had the pleasure of gaming with Morpheus and Hal. They're probably tired of my repeating this again, but it was Mystic Eye Games' "Tarot Magic" that got me back into tabletop gaming. 

I had to take a break from gaming due to time/employment constraints but hope to get back into it soon. In the meantime, the drive to Brandon to game with them is more than worth it. 

Guys, I plan on being the first to pick up Avalon Hill's "Betrayal at House on the Hill" when it comes out in about two weeks. You up for a game or fifty?


----------



## Morpheus

Trismegistus said:
			
		

> These are a great group of guys, gang. I've had the pleasure of gaming with Morpheus and Hal. They're probably tired of my repeating this again, but it was Mystic Eye Games' "Tarot Magic" that got me back into tabletop gaming.
> 
> I had to take a break from gaming due to time/employment constraints but hope to get back into it soon. In the meantime, the drive to Brandon to game with them is more than worth it.
> 
> Guys, I plan on being the first to pick up Avalon Hill's "Betrayal at House on the Hill" when it comes out in about two weeks. You up for a game or fifty?




Nice to hear from you, Roland. We'd be happy to play anytime-bring it on over!


----------



## Virgo

Will do!

So how is Caltros faring in the world of Conan?


----------



## Morpheus

Trismegistus said:
			
		

> Will do!
> 
> So how is Caltros faring in the world of Conan?




Caltros is more thief-like (he's a Thief) and gets beat on in straight hand-to-hand. We have also played Angel and Feng Shui. We've been having a great time. Next time we meet is on the 12th (a Sunday). I'll be in touch...


----------



## Morpheus

Assuming that we survive Hurrican Frances (which has just started as I type), we will next meet on Sunday the 12th. Hopefully, we won't have blown away...


----------



## Morpheus

We are playing again on Saturday the 25th. If anyone in the Tampa area is interested, respond in this thread.


----------



## MEG Hal

Trismegistus said:
			
		

> Will do!
> 
> So how is Caltros faring in the world of Conan?




He is a retired bard and since we are playing different systems lately I have not even had a D&D PC in mind, I hope we get some new blood that wants to play every 2 weeks and get a lil campaign going.

Here is to good luck!

it was great seeing you again Roland!


----------



## Horishijin

I'm running a game at Arena Games on Erlich in Carrolwood.  So far the players are newer/younger gamers, so I am keeping it pretty light and action oriented.  Once they have a few more sessions under their belts I will probably run a Conan or Harn based game.

We play Sunday afternoons, usually starting between noon and 2pm.  Start times are usually announced and discussed on the stores forums under Dungeons and Dragons:

http://arenagames.net/bb/


----------



## egomann

Over in Largo, we are playing Hackmaster every Sunday night (sometimes Saturday if the Bucs are playing). Our group have been playing together for a couple of years, and we have a lot of fun. I just took over GM'ing, and if anyone is interested send me a message at egomann@tampabay.rr.com.


----------



## Dagger75

Hey I just recently moved to Brandon and it looks like my Sat just fell apart 

 E-mail me at bryan75@mindspring.com with any info on that game on Sat the 25.  

 Thanks


----------



## Morpheus

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Hey I just recently moved to Brandon and it looks like my Sat just fell apart
> 
> E-mail me at bryan75@mindspring.com with any info on that game on Sat the 25.
> 
> Thanks




Just sent you an email...


----------



## Mythusx

Morpheus, 

I too live in Tampa and would be interested in an Eberron game.  Please email me at mythus@mindspring.com.  Thanks!


----------



## Sado

Anyone on the west side of the bay? I've been avoiding putting down roots because I don't like it here and have been hoping me and my girl could move someplace else, but she just landed a great job, so I'm resigned to the fact that I'll be here a while.

Anything in the east Largo/Pinellas Park/NE St Pete area? North of Gandy, east of Belcher, south of the Bayside Bridge?  Looking for a mature older group (late 20's and up). I prefer regular vanilla d&d, probably looking to get together every other week or so. I work nights from 11pm-7am, with monday and tuesday off, so I'd have to play around that.

I just have the player's handbook, plus a few third party books, but if you have something interesting in mind I'll take a look.

I'd also be interested in trying the new D6 stuff if anyone's interested (I've got D6 Adventure coming in the mail).


----------



## okuth0r

Hey guys, just piping up. Im trying to start another game, had one for a year, but 2 of the guys drove down from npr and got tirted of it. I will be dming, my place in largo, belcher and east bay. Limited to wed or thurs nights. (sorry but limited schedule and single dad so i have my 4 yo till 8pm bedtime) lots of figs/accessories. Its a Eberron campaign, i have lots of books and refrences and am a pretty lient DM. Im at okuth0r@yahoo.com (zero by the r) only have one or 2 players, need min 4, max 7. Thanks


----------



## Morpheus

Bump to let others know that we are having a great game and have room for others. We will be gaming again on Saturday the 20th.


----------



## Dexerion

*in holiday*

hey tampa gamers.  i am up in holiday near b-21 liquor store, where alt-19 and us-19 meet just north of the pinellas-pasco county line.  i would love to join a few of these games running, especially the largo games considering they are a lot closer than brandon.  i have played d and d for about 3 years.  i love it.  i have played arcana unearthed, 3.5, greyhawk, FR, and toyed a bit with star wars (it's gehay imo).  i work two jobs and start a thrid in a few weeks, but i should be able to make at least one game a week.  my schedules are flexible.  my email is ryan_bankston@hotmail.com


----------



## Morpheus

A bump to let anyone know who is interested that we have started an Eberron campaign and the PCs are now 2nd level. We are playing again on the 15th, so, if you are interested, let me know. 

Some details:
1 DM (Morpheus)
3 Players (MEG Hal and Dagger75 from these boards)
The PCs are: A Warforged Barbarian,  a Human Sorcerer and a Human Cleric of the Sovereign Host
The campaign is currently being held in Sharn: The City of Towers


----------



## egomann

We are still playing every week in Largo. We are about 1/4 of the way through the City of the Spider Queen and could use another player or two. If interested e-mail me at egomann@tampabay.rr.com


----------



## okuth0r

Think im trying to squeeze into a closed market, havent been able to find the additional players i need to get started!


----------



## egomann

We got another player, so we only have room for one more.

send a message to egomann@tampabay.rr.com if you are interested.


----------



## azhrei_fje

*Land O Lakes*

Hey folks.  I'm pretty happy with the group that I'm running through RttToEE, except...  We have 5 players (3 men, 2 women), but a couple players' schedules don't let them play often enough to keep the rest of us happy.   We are all long-time gamers, none younger than 28 nor older than 50.  Non-smokers and, for the most part, non-drinkers (although I don't mind having a beer on an evening when I'm planning particularly wicked attacks on the players  ).

If you can commit to a Sunday afternoon 2 or 3 times a month, then one player is probably enough.  If you're more likely to attend just a single Sunday or maybe two, then we would need two players instead of one.  (Oh, and we like to plan ahead at least a couple weeks, so if you're someone who likes to wait until the night before the game hoping that something better comes along to fill your schedule (!) you need not apply!)

Basically, RttToEE requires at least 4 characters so the current group is actually running 6 in case a PC dies and a player needs another PC to play for the rest of the session.  (There have been 5 deaths so far and the PCs have gone from level 4 to level 7.  )  We run RttToEE updated to 3.5E using resources on the web (via boards here at ENworld and by ZansForCans).

The ideal candidate is not a "rules lawyer", prefers hack-n-slash over character development (at least, as far as the RttToEE module goes!), and will keep their character sheet up to date with a copy to the DM (we use DMGenie to manage our game and PCs).  If you meet two out of three of the above, we're probably a good match for each other!

If you're interested, drop me an email and we can chat more about particulars!


----------

